# Donation Banners Wanted!



## Dragoneer (Dec 20, 2008)

*Wanted: *Donation Banners!
*Requirements:* Must be G to PG-13, must have "Donate!" or something similar in the title.
*Size: *180x75px (non-animated)
*Reason: *Bandwidth costs money, and we can't deliver daily awesomesauce without your support! We love you, and want you to love us back. A lot. Like, we love you so much we'd build snowmen in your honor. But there's a lot of you, and that'd be like 50,000+ snowmen. And physically, why, that's just impossible. So we'll just eat small Christmas tree-shaped cookies and toast eggnog in your honor. It's almost the same. Almost.
*Where to Post:* This thread! Post 'em up as an attachment!

*Fender Reference:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/592685/
*Rednef Reference:* http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/rednef/

We'll begin rotating donation banners in and out weekly, and we'll link back to your accounts for any banners used!

Anybody is welcome to pitch in. Or, y'know, donate a dollar or two.

Here are some examples of prior banners:






 by Jason Miller​ 




by Endenden





by Frogsbreath​


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Dec 20, 2008)

I could definitely do one. I don't mind helping out~! Even if I'm new.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 20, 2008)

totally up for it since I need something to do over xmas break!


----------



## Zammy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm... I guess I could try.. :3


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Dec 20, 2008)

here you go!!

something intresting...


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is the Delete option?? Ignore this!


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Let's try the CORRECT sized banner this time. D:


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Dec 20, 2008)

ouch.......the cuteness beated mine


----------



## Deatzh (Dec 20, 2008)

:B

I like ties.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG 

tie die

tie dinner

fried tie

tie chi puupuu

tie ali mode

french ties

tie tie sauce


----------



## TehBrownPup (Dec 20, 2008)

Eh. Might as well.

inb4 this one gets picked and there's a shitstorm over how it's a fetish banner because it uses the phrase "feed the ferrox" and therefore fat fur community and other bullshit because people are butthurt over it not being their banner that goes up because it might be too soon since the thanksgiving banner shitstorm.





Just to be safe~


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2008)

Man.

You have to cycle more than three.

There were more good ones last time.


----------



## Hungryjackal (Dec 20, 2008)

Well Okay, here is my submission to the pot.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I lack the artistic talent but here's an idea...

Half Face of Fender main focus on the tie. Or if space is limited, simply have the tie on a pole of some sort

leaves blowing the tie about with leaves and such flying along with it, and Donate either embroidered on the tie, or in the image somehow.


----------



## I'mTheSlime (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I guess a little old Van-Weasel will pitch in too. Its fun :3


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)

advice?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> advice?


BANT


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> BANT



indeed. i guess i need to rework the whole concept out of this banner. perhaps something else than helvetica for the typography and a more balanced contrast


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> indeed. i guess i need to rework the whole concept out of this banner. perhaps something else than helvetica for the typography and a more balanced contrast



A warm color for the background makes it push forward, and therefore your text falls back. Maybe cool off or desaturate your background?


----------



## Lady Foxglove (Dec 21, 2008)

I hope I attach this right, here you go!


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Dec 21, 2008)

everyone has a intresting banner....it makes mine look like crap........


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2008)

AerusalePhoxJr said:


> everyone has a intresting banner....it makes mine look like crap........



Cry more - it'll help your chances.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Dec 21, 2008)

The cuteness in some of these is almost overwhelming. O:

Made one aswell.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 21, 2008)

A lot of these are really good.

My submission.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> My submission.


HAHA! I looove that one.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

I could try my hand at making one. How long will you be accepting banners?


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> HAHA! I looove that one.



Thanks!


----------



## kevVral (Dec 21, 2008)

assoon as I get to a coffee shop I will upload mine


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I could try my hand at making one. How long will you be accepting banners?


For the immediate future.  As I see it, I plan on using around three or so at a time. I'm going to change the donations page on FA a bit (given how Amazon shut down). While in use, anybody who goes to the donations page will be able to see donations, etc. and anybody whose banner is currently in use will get a free link back (our way of saying thanks).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> For the immediate future.  As I see it, I plan on using around three or so at a time. I'm going to change the donations page on FA a bit (given how Amazon shut down). While in use, anybody who goes to the donations page will be able to see donations, etc. and anybody whose banner is currently in use will get a free link back (our way of saying thanks).


I'll do my best to make one in due time. ^_^ 
(Waiting to get my tablet on Christmas)


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 21, 2008)

*grabbing a pencil* Ok sweetie 
Time to draw some stuff again.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 21, 2008)

Got to a coffee shop faster than I thought so here it is!

EDIT: I might upload a second one if that is allowed...


----------



## bowrll (Dec 21, 2008)

Uhmmm... I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THIS BUT ok.

This banner I made first, until I realized the joke was lost on most of the people I sent it to; also my friend made a good point, you need bandwidth not repairs.  BUT IF IT EVER CATCHES ON FIRE YOU CAN USE IT.
View attachment 7168

Then I made this one cause I really did want to try to submit something legitimate.  Well I hope you like both of them!  
View attachment 7167


I hope I got this to work right D:>


----------



## Mavu-chan (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, if I can get some good art worked up, then I'll donate a banner to the cause, since I cannot afford to donate a buck T_T


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 21, 2008)

bowrll said:


> Uhmmm... I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THIS BUT ok.
> 
> This banner I made first, until I realized the joke was lost on most of the people I sent it to; also my friend made a good point, you need bandwidth not repairs.  BUT IF IT EVER CATCHES ON FIRE YOU CAN USE IT.
> View attachment 7168
> ...


I really like the first one, even though I don't know what that thing in the background is


----------



## kevVral (Dec 21, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I really like the first one, even though I don't know what that thing in the background is



If I'm not mistaken, that's the servers being burnt...


----------



## X (Dec 21, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I really like the first one, even though I don't know what that thing in the background is


 
it looks like a server.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 21, 2008)

I figured that's what it was, but I was expecting it to be tied back into some sort of space craft osmething


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, my part for this little "contest". ^^


----------



## AlPacinosBaby (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, here's mine:


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2008)

AlPacinosBaby said:


> Well, here's mine:



Who the hell is that.

\Also, before anyone asks:
\\Yes, I'll do a banner too, so I'm not just sitting here snarking from a distance.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Dec 23, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Ok, my part for this little "contest". ^^



I wonder where you got that phrase from.

:I


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 24, 2008)

umm....I made one but I don't know how to get it to scale, help please?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Sure, I'll try.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll get into this. 

My tablet is dead, but maybe I can get my friend to flat colour it for me.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1824430/


that what i wanted to enter but it's the wrong size


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

I got it done, and I'll try to post it either friday or monday, if that's ok.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 25, 2008)

well

hope this works


gott it together with a bit of help


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's mine.

I tried =3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 28, 2008)

Umm... here's mine.
Edit: Eh... I'll fix it. -_-;
I have an idea for another too.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Umm... here's mine.
> Edit: Eh... I'll fix it. -_-;
> I have an idea for another too.



I can't read that text. My eyes, they buuuurn. D:


----------



## kevVral (Dec 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> I can't read that text. My eyes, they buuuurn. D:



I think it says, "Please donate & keep us warm* but yeah...it's hard to read...black would be better than red...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 28, 2008)

kevVral said:


> I think it says, "Please donate & keep us warm* but yeah...it's hard to read...black would be better than red...


Yeah, it does say that. I have an idea to fix it and im going to make another as well.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't use JPEGs, dude. It kills the image quality. Especially at that size. Best if you use PNG.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Don't use JPEGs, dude. It kills the image quality. Especially at that size. Best if you use PNG.


There's nothing wrong with JPG for that purpose. Just scale back the compression amount.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Don't use JPEGs, dude. It kills the image quality. Especially at that size. Best if you use PNG.





Dragoneer said:


> There's nothing wrong with JPG for that purpose. Just scale back the compression amount.


Sorry. When I use gimp it makes it into XCF file. So I end up having to export it. :/ Im not sure if that screws up the quality either.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry. When I use gimp it makes it into XCF file. So I end up having to export it. :/ Im not sure if that screws up the quality either.



No it's just the compression. What size&resolution did you start out with before resizing down to the required size?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> No it's just the compression. What size&resolution did you start out with before resizing down to the required size?


I have an idea of what to do, im getting on it now. I'll post it when when im done.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 28, 2008)

We need something creative and funny like the 'Will drop pants 4 bandwidth' one. I got a good laugh out of that one when I first saw it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 29, 2008)

I redid it and took out RedNef. I was going for the guilt-trip look before and I decided to make it more polite.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Is mine too big, perchance?


----------



## copperfur (Dec 29, 2008)

lol I'm going to make more where that came from  I couldn't help the second one, the original image just screamed rabies for some reason....


----------



## Frasque (Dec 29, 2008)

The wapanese insulin coma button







http://d.furaffinity.net/art/frasque/1230574360.frasque_donate2.kawaii.smaller.png



The smex button







http://d.furaffinity.net/art/frasque/1230589050.frasque_donate.rednef.smallpdf.png

Larger version of the anime gal Rednef on my page, for those who are in to that sort of thing.


----------



## Frasque (Dec 29, 2008)

And one more before bedtime. Probably too gruesome.

The National Lampoon ripoff button.


----------



## Occoris (Jan 1, 2009)

whipped this up today :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's mine. It's pretty simple but it gets the point across:






I drew it.
My friend VincentWolf coloured it for me since I lack a tablet.


----------

